# RPM for extractor



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

In general, you are likely to get better performance from an extractor if you have a variable speed capability. Start at a lower RPM and increase the RPMs as some of the honey is released. The exact maximum suitable RPM for an extractor will vary with the size of the drum and whether it is radial or tangential style. Smaller drums need a higher RPM to achieve the same extracting 'pressure' as a larger drum. Radials need a higher RPM than tangential. Having said all that, if you are simply looking for a number, I'd say somewhere around 350 RPM would be a reasonable maximum RPM to shoot for in your situation.

.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I think 350 rpm is for a radial type. If you have the type frames have to be reversed they run slower.


----------



## AndrewoftheEast (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm just a newb and never tinkered with an extractor, so favor the advice of our super experts! But your question led me on interesting research. I found folks saying one crank per second is comfortable people-power (reminds my of an earlier post here on the Source), that variable speed is important (as stated above), and that somewhere around 90-280 rpm is right. Too fast damages wax. Orientation of frames (and how close the frames are to center) probably has a bearing on all this... Sounds like a fun project, have fun.


----------



## BradC (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a 3 frame hand cranked tangential extractor. I turn the crank 3-4 turns per second or so. Not very fast but I can extract both sides of 3 frames in about 3-5 minutes with no trouble. Pretty effective with my extractor and not to hard on me!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Spin it up until the frame breaks up, and back of 25 percent. 

Crazy Roland


----------

